# SCAMMER!



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: 18'' Alloys
Sent at: Today, 05:45 
From: Anonymous 
To: id_4_me

Anonymous 
TT Forum Member
2 Stars
Posts: 247
Joined: 29 May 2008, 16:36

Hello

I am interested in buying the 18'' alloys that you have placed for sell now, and I would want to enquire about the present condition of the above mentioned, as well as some detail about you. I expect this timely enough.

As for the payment, I would need you to get back in touch with the last asking price as I will be paying with a certified cheque.

Lastly, please forward to me your full company's (or house address, telephone and fax) details as I will subsequently prefer reaching you through these facilities.

Yours interestingly,

Raymond Griffiths

Should you need to reply to me, Please get back in touch with your
details to me at:[email protected] for a quick reply.

The amount of posts and when they joined changes all of the time?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

See the global announcement at the top of the forum.


----------

